# Martys Sunday Morning



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Left at noon but these are the morning pictures.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Ron. I see many old friends! Looks like everyone had a great time and MAYBE a little worn out?


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

OhSoNeat! Looks as tho' everyone is enjoying the event. What a layout! Thanks for posting, Ron.

GaryGJ


----------

